# open to ideas



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

First I would like to thank everyone for the support to be the case moderater. I would like to fill you folks in a little bit about myself. I started collecting Case tractors about five years ago. As you may have read in the post below I started out with the Case 801B. It's the same age as I am, I sometimes feel the tractor has aged better than me.

I really enjoy finding and locating old standard tractors, they can be of most any color. I probably enjoy finding them and getting them home more than I do getting them running, Getting them running is another joy all by it's self. I mainly buy to keep them for myself but once in a while I'll try to sell one or two. Allways hate to sell one as I may need a part off one.

I do not consider myself a mechanic but feel I do know the basic's. I have worked on a few of mine from time to time. I woek for a CNH dealership so sometimes I have inside information to help pass along. Most of my knowledge ends with the 900 Case in 1959 I familuar with some of the newer tractors. 

I would like to ask the veiwer's what they would like to see happen here. I can pass alot of my experience's with you, but would like to here from you folks. I see from the other post lots of folks have stoped in to see whats happening. I am a slow typer so I like to keep things short. I am sure that I could probably bore a few folks also. 

I would love to see your picture's of your tractors, before's and afters are great. Love to see what old tractors that are sitting in yours or your neighbors tree grove. So folks just stop in and stay awhile and tell us about your Case tractor's,
caseman-d
:drums: :band: :guitarman :cpu:


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caseman-d _
> *
> I would like to ask the veiwer's what they would like to see happen here. I can pass alot of my experience's with you, but would like to here from you folks. I see from the other post lots of folks have stoped in to see whats happening. I am a slow typer so I like to keep things short. I am sure that I could probably bore a few folks also.
> 
> I:drums: :band: :guitarman :cpu: *


Here is an idea. Sence there does not seem to be a lot of Case guys here, how about teaching us a little. Show us a picture of one of your tractors, and give us a little history on the model. What years, HP, etc.

I will consider that, thanks for the idea.
caseman-d


----------



## Old_Nodaker (Nov 1, 2003)

I don't see one of these in your lineup.

Old, your right I don't. I do beleive that it's a Case L, if I'm right I had a chance to buy one on steel and passed on it. I might have to contact the guy and see if he still has it. The L was made from 1929-1940. The one in the picture sure looks restoreable. Thanks for sharing the pictures.
caseman-d


----------



## Old_Nodaker (Nov 1, 2003)

And another.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Is that yours Old_Nodaker it sure is old would look good fix up.
:thumbsup: 
Jody


----------



## Old_Nodaker (Nov 1, 2003)

No, not mine. Belongs to my cousin. He has tons of stuff like this sitting around. It would certainly be a project. Then think of the excitement you could cause driving it in the parades with those wheels.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Old_Nodaker _
> *I don't see one of these in your lineup. *


Was that around at the turn of the century?:smiles: What year is that?


----------



## Old_Nodaker (Nov 1, 2003)

Maybe Caseman will be able to positively identify it. I think it's a Model L. I'd guess based on the steel wheels it's around 1930. In the early 30's it appears that there generally was an option of steel or rubber. They did go back to steel wheels during WW2, but not many tractors were sold.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Want a request to start? A year or so ago, I was looking at, I THINK, a 430? It was 60's not to big, about the size of a 135Massey, desert tan, and red, with that "bug eyed" look. REAL nice tractor!! I did not have the cash to spend at that time so did not buy it. Any info? Sound like thats what I was looking at? Are they any good?

Paul,
They made the 430 from 1960-1969. It was a 35 hp, standard equipment included a 4 speed transmission with a speed range of 2.6 to 12.4 mph. As an option the 430 could be equippted with a 12 speed tripple range transmission. The four wheel standard tread tractor could be furnished with a Dual Range shuttle transmission with eight forward gears.

The 430 replaced the 400 model which was made up to 1959. The 430 with the eagle hitch was a very handy tractor, with the tripple range transmission it made it an excellent general purpose tractor. The 430 starts where I leave off in my collection. Some collectors say they were one of Case's best tractors. As with any tractors there will be pro's and cons on them. To me they rate a 7 out of a scale of 10 being best.
caseman-d


----------

